# Kitten's RP Settings - Derelict



## KittenAdmin (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello everyone! Here's my second RP Setting that folks can be completely free to steal, modify, and use to your hearts content! Again, if you have any questions feel free to ask! I'd be happy to add more depth where required.

Time Period: Futuristic/SciFi
Races Involved: Anthros
Geography: Andromeda Galaxy
History:

This setting takes place in a galaxy similar to our own, though the spiral arms of Andromeda hold a plethora of cradles for life to form. Dozens of planets began galactic exploration at the same time, reaching far into their own star clusters and expanding their reach. From these small empires that dot the galaxy, four large factions come into being:

*Draconian Accord*
History: 
The oldest, and most mysterious faction. Their cluster sits on the outermost reaches of the galaxy, forming a wide arc that circles Andromeda. To others, the Accord are isolationists. They trade among themselves, rarely contacting the other factions. Their society is feudal, each local system having their own lord, with 'Knights' leading their military - bound together by a central Emperor stationed on a migrant fleet. The fleet is unbelievably huge, consisting of hundreds of thousands of ships - organized into collections lead by knights from the various fief star systems. 

Only once has the Draconian Accord seen true battle besides the occasional uprising within it's own Empire. The Confederacy defied their standing requests to stay out of Draconian star space, expanding, settling, and warring with Accord fiefs. The Emperor's fleet arrived in only a few months, obliterating the Confederacy's forces and pushing them all the way back to their home world. The stinging defeat left the small reptilian faction broken, and they have never quite recovered. 

This lesson has carried to the other factions, and wisely, they avoid the Accord at all costs.

Technology:
The Draconians rely heavily on antimatter, which they are able to mass produce using forges based around binary neutron stars. No other faction has been able to replicate this feat.

Antimatter is highly sought after in the rest of the galaxy, but the Accord outlaws the sale to outsiders, making black market sales very profitable. It's energy output is unparalleled - providing fuel for some of the fastest ships in the galaxy, and arming the most dangerous weapons imaginable. 






_Example of a draconian ship._

Races:
Eastern/Western Anthro Dragons - The primary and leading races in the faction. Generally, they harbor a code of ethics and honor. They fight with dignity and will never face an unarmed opponent. They consider themselves superior to all other races, often calling them 'childeren', alluding to the lengthiness of their reign. 

Wyverns/Gryphons - Conquered and subjugated early in the Accord's rule. They are considered beneath the dragons in Accord culture, though they themselves hold considerable pride in their family lines. They are races of tinkerers and engineers, building some of the most impressive ships in the Draconian fleet.

*The Confederacy*
History: 
The second oldest faction, stationed in a very small section of the outer rim. Theory has it that long ago, Draconian explorers branched off from their empire to form their own colonies. These men and women evolved and changed to adapt to their environment. They developed alliances with eachother, slowly growing into a conglomerate of impressive size. Once a proud and fiercely expansionist faction, they previously brought concern to all of Andromeda. They held systems all across the inner rim, warring with and contesting anyone in their path.

At some point, they took it too far. They began to invade Draconian Accord worlds, their pride and hubris showing no bounds. The Accord struck back mightily and swiftly, in a matter of a few years evaporating entire populations of hundreds of worlds, and pushing them back to their home planet Dakkon. They surrendered unconditionally, and were allowed to remain independent so long as they vowed to never settle Accord worlds, and come to the Accord's aid if they request it.

This left the Confederacy bitter, and with much to prove. They are always looking for a fight and something to sink their teeth into. They feel wronged by the Accord, spiteful of them, and hold a grudge that will never dissipate. Many previous Confederate ships became pirates, the lack of structure after their swift defeat causing a huge wave of deserters. The reptilian races are known for always being 'for sale'. 

Technology:
Reptilian Confederate Technology is based heavily on magnetics and kinetic weapons. They use rail guns to obliterate shield technology and punch holes through several kilometers of hull and innards. "Never look a confederate in the eyes" is a phrase used to warn about their forward mounted rail cannons, often times ending a fight before it's even begun. They also use these magnetic fields to create elaborate suits of modular armor, seamless but flexible in close quarters combat. 





_An example of a Confederacy Ship._

Races:
All other reptilian races are associated with the Confederacy. They are raised in a hostile culture that measures respect against achievements. If you have not killed, pillaged, or conquered, you are nothing but a soft squishy weakling. They are proud, often carrying with them tokens of their victories on necklaces or piercings. Reptilians are considered 'honorless' by most races, often lured by promise of coin, or a fight. This is obviously not always the case, but the prevalence of reptiles in mercenary, pirate, and smuggling work makes it a precedent. 

*The Democratic Federation*
Located in the inner ring,  the Federation exists as a massive collection of systems that banded together for the purpose of expansion and trade. It is by far the most diverse of factions, lead by a Senate with elected officials from all the member worlds. Beryl is the capital, also the homeworld for the Canines.

Early in the Federation's beginnings, it was met with a dangerous and unpredictable foe. The Confederacy and it's rapid imperialistic tactics were something the faction had never faced. Any and all attempts at diplomacy failed. Dozens upon dozens of worlds fell, millions perishing before the Draconian Accord ended their expansion. After this feat, the Federation attempted to engage the Accord in peace talks. This ended in the Accord snubbing the fledgling faction, considering them not worth their time. The colorful nation came expecting open arms, and were met with a warning - to never cross the Accord, or share the fate of the Confederacy. 

For this reason, the Federals are not fond of the Draconians. They find them to be snobs, and technology hoarders. 

As time went on, the Federation encountered a new foe. Hym Enterprise, emerging from the core worlds, wealthy and powerful, began to invade and subjugate Federal worlds. Hym and the democractic faction are still heavily at war, desperately trying to stop their advances. 

Technology:
The Federation employs a nuclear arsenal, most of their weapons are explosives, coupled with kinetic cannons that shoot shards of tungsten. Their technology is considered the lesser of all the factions, as most of their resources are dedicated to ensuring  all citizens of the federation are healthy, fed, and educated. For this reason the Federal sectors are considered prime retirement areas, safe, relaxed, and cushy. 

Though their weapons of war are not usually of concern, they monitor their star-space with an iron fist. They enforce the law, and carry out justice on those who seek to break it. Salvagers, mercenaries, and other credit seekers tend to avoid the heavily regulated faction - as it can impede profits.





_Example of a federation cruiser._

Races:
All Canine Races
All Avian Races
All Rodent Races
All Equine Races
Few Dragons
Few Reptiles

All races are considered equal. The federals have a very liberal attitude towards most species. They are considered the most accepting and tolerant of the factions.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 18, 2016)

*Hym Enterprise*
History:
The youngest of the factions, located in the core. Two small worlds, Yemet and Tragen, held the cradle that began the development of this quickly growing powerhouse. Hym is an organization that began as a corporation and turned into government, and then a faction. It values efficiency and expedience above all else. They have remained isolated for most of their existence, watching and waiting. They have a totalitarian government that uses a class system to separate the masses and control them. They've expanded automation to the point where having children became almost unnecessary, preferring cloning to create more intelligent generations of felines. In their excess, the population began to decline, until there was a hundred automated workers, peacekeepers, and soldiers to every single feline.

This pampered state has caused a feeling of elevation among the Hym. Each and every one of them is a king, wearing the finest silks, and living a lavish life. Unfortunately, resources have begun to run low. In the core there are very little worlds worth mining, no asteroid belts, and no way for them to expand their automated lifestyle.

It is because of this, their automated armies have lashed out at the Federation, quickly obliterating worlds, cracking them open, and siphoning them for all their worth. They remain at war to this day.

Technology:
As most everything in Hym life is automated, AI and robots are a part of life. Existing in the core alongside hundreds of stars, supernovas, and black holes have given them a deep understanding of the electromagnetic fields, and the higgs field. This allows them to generate powerful energy shields to protect their worlds, employ stealth technology, and use powerful tractor beams to pull entire worlds out of orbit.

Their military usually consists of a single Feline leading a massive force of robotic ships, mass produced in factories by other robots. This has made them a very formidable force against the Federals, as each ship they lose is easily repalced, so long as they continue their pillaging efforts.

Their weapons are laser based, firing high energy photons to evaporate layers of steel and punch holes in hulls within seconds.

Their mastery of genetics, cloning, and enhancement is unmatched. Hym 'mods' are highly valued on the black market.





_An example of a Hym ship._

Races:
All Feline Races - They consider themselves absolutely superior to all others. The Federals are simply a misguided attempt to rationalize inefficiency. Through generations of genetic tampering, they have become cold and distant. Often times Hym citizens converse with each other entirely through comms, and never meet one another. The Federals consider the Hym brutal fascists that have little regard for life, and are mostly correct in that regard. The class system still sort of exists, but it is very limited. The few that are left in the lesser class are simply not allowed to control their own fleets, but often times have their own ship that caters to their every need. This distance from the galactic theater has allowed some of them to leave the Enterprise, and seek their own destiny.

*Where does that leave you?*
The setting takes place on a ship of your choosing. You and your party are a group of rag-tag credit seekers. You can rob those who have earned their keep, fight alongside the federals in their conflicts, smuggle high profile goods through restricted star space, or do whatever you'd like. The world is yours to explore.

Character Data to Consider:
Name -
Race -
Age -
Height -
Weight -
Personality -
Skills/Profession - 
Backstory -

CHARACTER EXAMPLE:
Name - Kyle Dunner
Race - Anthro - Feline
Age - 24
Height - 5'5"
Weight - 125lbs
Personality - Rude, though not intentionally - as he used to the cold culture of Hym. He's very curious of other species and factions, considering them primitive in nature and writing all sorts of documentation he would like to present to his people. He's brutally efficient to a fault, often hurting others in achieving his goals.
Skills/Profession - Autonomous ship piloting, he's able to integrate with a ship's computer and fly it.
Backstory - Kyle left Hym four years ago, wandering the systems until his vessel was destroyed by a Federation cruiser. He escaped with nothing but his life, and a small assistance bot he calls 'Jerry'. He docked in a neutral part of space, after getting acclimated to the shock and discomfort of the real world, became absolutely obsessed with how other races bear living like this. The feline decided he would create a codex of all species he met, all factions he found, and anything he deemed relevant, to educate his brethren upon his return. He's joined up with a small outfit of mercenaries, hoping to explore the galaxy and learn all he can.





_Super rough sketch to establish territory boundaries. _


----------

